# [X] Ma se...

## Ash y Nod

Ngiorno gente!^_^

Ho letto,non senza farmi venir l'acido,il thread su XFree e casini vari,non voglio andar oltre l'argomento(almeno per ora)

Quello che chiedevo è: ma se volessi mollare ORA Xfree86  e passare ad un server grafico alternativo quale mi consigliereste?

E come dovrei fare per fargli girar sopra le applicazioni?

E Funzionerebbero le applicazioni(a partire dal desktop manager a finire col resto)?

E se lo dovessi installare come mi cambierebbe la vita?(Sempre che cambierebbe qualcosa)

In portage esistono server grafici alternativi e potenzialmente funzionanti?

E se volessi provarli dovrei togliere XFree86?O posso farli funzionare alternativamente?(assieme mi sembrerebbe una specie di controsenso)

Dicetemi,dicetemi,se da qualche parte si decide il futuro dei nostri pc forse è il caso che mi abitui all'idea^_^ Invece che aspettare passivamente(ci siamo fin troppo abituati,purtroppo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## knefas

mmm... io avevo provato xdirectfb. Va bene, ma non ha il supporto per molte schede. 

se cerchi sul forum avevo trovato un post infinito che ne parlava...e diceva (io non ce l'ho mai fatta a farlo funzionare bene) che va insieme a xfree.

Anche perche' molte (quasi la totalita') delle applicazioni hanno bisogno delle librerie di xfree per compilare, anche se metti USE="-X".

xdirectfb poi dovrebbe avere tutte quelle trasparenze inutili (ma belle) ecc...

altrimenti c'e' quello di freedesktop.org, che pero' non sono riuscito nemmeno a compilare. 

facci sapere.  :Smile: 

----------

## tolipth

spero nell'essere smentito, ma per ora non c'e' nulla di usabile   :Sad: 

xfreedesktop e' lento e non ha ancora i driver per le schede

----------

## alexbr

io ho sentito parlare di un W window system, un server grafico di dubbia utilità per i pc desktop, ma utile per i pocket pc

----------

## Ash y Nod

Beh mi aspettavo che quasi tutti gli alternativi a Xfree86 avessero bisogno delle librerie X visto che dall'inizio delle evoluzione dei server grafici si usa quello...io ovviamente mi sono posto questo problema nel caso Xfree dovesse "sparire" e quindi prima o poi bisogna cambiare "baracca".

Una cosa non capisco ma ogni Server grafico ha bisogno dei SUOI driver per le schede video?O vanno bene l'uno al posto dell'altro?

----------

## tolipth

Qualcuno ha provato Y?

http://www.y-windows.org/

----------

## emix

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha provato Y?
> 
> http://www.y-windows.org/

 

Bè, proprio in questi giorni è uscita la versione 0.2, e non credo sia qualcosa di realmente usabile.

----------

## khazad-dum

Per chi lo volesse provare:

http://www.cardoe.com/y-base/download.php

Tempo fa scrissi all'autore (quando ancora usavo slackware).  Mi ha risposto proprio l'altro ieri:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
>  You're receiving this email because you emailed me about Y in response to the
> ...

 

Che dire...meglio tardi che mai  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ash y Nod wrote:*   

> Una cosa non capisco ma ogni Server grafico ha bisogno dei SUOI driver per le schede video?O vanno bene l'uno al posto dell'altro?
> 
> 

 

Dato che fondamentalmente i driver sono delle librerie dinamiche che vengono invocate dal server per dialogare con l'hardware direi che si, ogni server grafico ha bisogno dei suoi driver. Mi sembra che la standardizzazione sia solo per definire le chiamate verso le Xlib e non quelle che fanno le Xlib verso il livello più basso.

Se ci sono smentite sono bene accette  :Wink: 

In merito alla questione Xlib il discorso cambia un poco, infatti dato che le chiamate verso le Xlib sono standard in teoria quello che compili usando le Xlib di freedesktop dovrebbe poter essere utilizzato anche su XFree e viceversa. Anche in caso di static linkage dovrebbe andare tutto bene in quanto le chiamate al server sono standard anch'esse.

Tra l'altro pare che, in seguito al discorso licenze, RedHat abbia deciso di impiegare le Xlib di freedesktop per compilare i suoi applicativi e non abbia ancora preso decisioni sul server da impiegare nelle sue prossime distro

----------

## silian87

Ma secondo voi partira' si o no un fork libero di Xfree?

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma secondo voi partira' si o no un fork libero di Xfree?

 

Se non cambiano licenza dovrebbe partire ad opera del team di OpenBSD. Mi sono sembrati abbastanza minacciosi sull'argomento...

----------

## tolipth

esiste anche befree:

http://lug.ailinux.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=77&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

questa e' un'intervista all'autore

----------

## shev

Anche Fresco può essere un'alternativa, sebbene sia un po' che non ne seguo gli sviluppi.

----------

## Cerberos86

adesso scusate se tiro castronerie, ma perdonatemi, questa storia è quasi un chiodo fisso per me...

Mac OSX se non erro non usa il server grafico X11 della famiglia *nix ma una sua evoluzione proprietaria (quartz mi sembra). Per la poca esperienza avuta con il sistema operativo apple posso solo dire che è graficamente SPLENDIDO. Ora, penso che in tutta la comunità degli sviluppatori + o - favorevoli a GPL ci siano le testoline più che sufficienti a creare un server grafico appettibile anke da parte di quelle "sciocchezze" che rendono apple per ora la regina incontrastata. L'unico ostacolo è la compatibilità hardware ? (Se c pensiamo bene Quartz deve supportare una decina di chipset grafici, confrontati con quelli supportati da XFree86...  :Shocked:  ). La mia speranza è che in un PROSSIMO futuro si arrivi ad uno sviluppo di linux anche in questo campo, non farebbe male a chi non è molto "addetto ai lavori"...

Queste sono idee personali, forse non bene documentate, critiche BENE ACCETTE. (scusate per la lunghezza del post   :Confused:  )

----------

## silian87

Il grosso vantaggio dei mac non e' solo la bellezza dell'interfaccia grafica di mac os x, ma anche quella del computer stesso. Inoltre hanno il vantaggio di essere perfettamente integrati tra hardware e software. Mai notato che spesso sui macintish non c'e' neanche il pulsante di estrazione dei cd o quello di reset? E quello del volume? 

E' tutto via software, o quasi.

----------

## Cerberos86

quindi il fatto che tutto funzioni praticamente sempre e praticamente bene (per un utente ex winzoz sembra quasi un miracolo) è legato soprattutto all'hardware limitato che il SO deve supportare ?? 

Quindi secondo voi un livello simile non sarà mai possibile sotto *nix?

Eppure la firma di Shev mi dà fiducia....  :Laughing: 

----------

## tolipth

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Il grosso vantaggio dei mac non e' solo la bellezza dell'interfaccia grafica di mac os x, ma anche quella del computer stesso. Inoltre hanno il vantaggio di essere perfettamente integrati tra hardware e software. Mai notato che spesso sui macintish non c'e' neanche il pulsante di estrazione dei cd o quello di reset? E quello del volume? 
> 
> E' tutto via software, o quasi.

 

IBM Sun o Novel potrebbero ottenere una simile integrazione, hanno il potere per farsi rilasciare le specifiche delle singole componenti dei loro computer e linux si presta a questo.

Forse quando linux sara' + diffuso nei desktop lo faranno

Per quello che riguarda quartz ha una architettura client-server?

----------

## blackfede

Non credo che sia client-server, credo che si limiti a usare un layer per convertire le chiamate da e verso Xfree....

----------

## silian87

Il vantaggio che deve avere linux e' quello di dire all'utente: "Guarda... non raggiungerai mai l'integrazione di un mac, ma riuscirai a riprodurne la stabilita' e l'efficienza sul tuo sistema, senza spendere cifroni ed essendo piu' libero"

Fa gola anche questo  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Non credo che sia client-server, credo che si limiti a usare un layer per convertire le chiamate da e verso Xfree....

 

Guarda che MacOS non utilizza Xfree... lo puoi installare come componente aggiuntivo per far girare le applicazioni che si basano su di esso (tipo quelle scritte per linux).

----------

## tolipth

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *blackfede wrote:*   Non credo che sia client-server, credo che si limiti a usare un layer per convertire le chiamate da e verso Xfree.... 
> 
> Guarda che MacOS non utilizza Xfree... lo puoi installare come componente aggiuntivo per far girare le applicazioni che si basano su di esso (tipo quelle scritte per linux).

 

ma puoi fare un export display solo con quartz?

----------

## emix

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> quindi il fatto che tutto funzioni praticamente sempre e praticamente bene (per un utente ex winzoz sembra quasi un miracolo) è legato soprattutto all'hardware limitato che il SO deve supportare ?? 
> 
> Quindi secondo voi un livello simile non sarà mai possibile sotto *nix?

 

Bè io credo che ci si potrà arrivare. Ormai l'architettura di Xfree sta mostrando tutti i suoi limiti e se ci fate caso si stanno cercando sempre più frequentemente valide alternative. Il problema è che secondo me non c'è niente di realmente usabile nel breve periodo, ma bisognerà aspettare un pò.

----------

## emix

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> ma puoi fare un export display solo con quartz?

 

Ad essere sincero non mi sono mai posto il problema.

----------

## tolipth

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bè io credo che ci si potrà arrivare. Ormai l'architettura di Xfree sta mostrando tutti i suoi limiti e se ci fate caso si stanno cercando sempre più frequentemente valide alternative. Il problema è che secondo me non c'è niente di realmente usabile nel breve periodo, ma bisognerà aspettare un pò.

 

Lo spero, ma se ne parla da Berlin (prima del 2000)

----------

## emix

Io credo che i progetti più promettenti allo stato attuale siano XDirectFB e freedesktop. Questi due sembrano essere i più completi. Secondo me sarà interessante anche il progetto Y.

Chi vivrà vedrà  :Wink: 

----------

## blackfede

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Guarda che MacOS non utilizza Xfree... lo puoi installare come componente aggiuntivo per far girare le applicazioni che si basano su di esso (tipo quelle scritte per linux).

 

Si lo so, ma Os X si basa anche su X, non a caso ci faccio girare The GIMP e altre cosucce in gtK. Poi è vero anche che me lo posso compilare e installare (un mio amico usa GIMP, e in più tanto per provare ha compilato X+fluxbox). Per cui se ci faccio girare le applicazioni per X vuol dire che dovrà avere un layer per convertire le chiamate, no?  :Question: 

----------

## emix

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Si lo so, ma Os X si basa anche su X, non a caso ci faccio girare The GIMP e altre cosucce in gtK. Poi è vero anche che me lo posso compilare e installare (un mio amico usa GIMP, e in più tanto per provare ha compilato X+fluxbox). Per cui se ci faccio girare le applicazioni per X vuol dire che dovrà avere un layer per convertire le chiamate, no? 

 

X può essere installato come qualsiasi altro programma. Tanto è vero che per fare andare Gimp devi installare XFree86. Quello che intendo è che l'ambiente grafico quartz non si basa assolutamente su Xfree.

Per restare in tema stanno facendo un port delle gtk+ per MacOSX, in questo modo non ci sarà più bisogno di avere Xfree per potere utilizzare le applicazione scritte con quelle librerie. Maggiori info su http://gtk-osx.sourceforge.net/

----------

## shev

Qui potete trovare parecchie risposte su Quartz

----------

## tolipth

E' uscito XFree4.4.0...........

----------

